
Report: Amazon Is Planning a Whole Foods Expansion to Benefit Prime Now - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/31/report-amazon-is-planning-a-whole-foods-expansion-to-benefit-prime-now/
======
PaulHoule
I dunno about that.

It is one thing to put mall stores out of business because they aren't really
competitive. (eg. nobody is going to cross-shop Victoria's secret and Target
or American Eagle and Sears.) Heck, shopping at the mall is painful enough
that I'm not going to cross-shop Old Navy and Target even though they are next
door.

Many purchases are episodic that vendors are inclined to play "Prisoner's
Dilemma" games with their customers. For instance, there was a time when Wal
_Mart had $20 sneakers that were certainly worth more than 1 /5 of a pair of
Brooks that cost $100. (At that price I'd buy two different colors because I
liked both) Once I got in the habit of going to Wal_Mart to get sneakers they
switched to styles and construction that was awful and I got another pair of
Brooks instead.

Grocery is competitive because you buy groceries every week so supermarkets
have a strong incentive to keep you coming back by upholding their brand. That
makes it much harder for Amazon to muscle in, whereas most of the stores at
the mall have been coasting for years and until they started to fail they'd
just say that people who think "mall stores suck" are just out of touch
agoraphobic eggheads.

------
sahin-boydas
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-plans-to-add-whole-
foods...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-plans-to-add-whole-foods-
stores-11546178520)

~~~
PaulHoule
paywall

